# 2012 LMU Acceptance



## pipodiwang (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys! My name is Ping-Wen, from Taiwan. I got acceptance by Loyola Marymount University 2012. My major is MFA Film and TV production. Is there anyone got acceptance by LMU this year?


----------



## 4ms4 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats to all new grads! Message me your Facebook info and I'll add you to the SFTV Grad Society Facebook group so you can chat!


----------



## pipodiwang (May 13, 2012)

I already got into the group!!!!! Do you know anyone in the program now want to share house together? I'd like to live off campus but it's so difficult to find a roommate(I'm female). Thank you very much!!!


----------



## doudou8310 (May 26, 2012)

Hi,

I too was recently (aka three days ago) accepted in LMU's Grad Program for Film & Tv Production!
So psyched! 
4ms4, I'm gonna message you my fb info, I'd love to chat with current MFA students about the program, LMU, etc!

thanks!


----------



## MovieMike (Jun 17, 2012)

After a long wait I was just informed I made it in to the writing and producing for TV program. I'm quite excited and now daunted with everything I need to do.


----------



## alract (Jun 23, 2012)

Just got accepted as well! I'm wondering if any of you have been able to find anything about the cost of attendance. What's listed on MyLMU account doesn't match what's listed on the Bulletin. I can't seem to find a complete cost of attendance for graduate students that includes tuition + fees and other expenses like room and board. Anyone have any info?


----------



## MovieMike (Jun 26, 2012)

It's around 30,000 total. Tuition is 1020 a unit, so those programs are 9 units a semester so you can do the math there. Room and board they estimate at like 13k I think, but obviously that really depends on where and with whom you live. Alract, join the facebook group it's a good resource. PM 4ms4 on here and Toni can set you up. You can also PM me and I can friend you on facebook, always nice to see new people in the program.


----------



## LLF (Mar 25, 2015)

When you all got accepted exactly what did it say on mylmu? I checked my application with LMU this morning and it now says "Pending" instead of "Referred." A decision has been made on your application. So what does that mean exactly? If I'm getting rejected, why waste a tree and tell me that?  So many questions with hardly any answers.


----------

